# What are your greatest strengths and greatest weaknesses as an electrician?



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

I would say obsessing over details is both my greatest strength and my greatest weakness. Hopefully, as I gain more experience in the trade, I will learn to use this solely as a strength.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Yea obsessing over details can lead you to lose money in a job.Sometimes you have to sit back and say this what I am going to do and that's it. If I had a Mike Holmes project budget all my jobs would be perfect.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

My biggest weakness is lunch.

See, I like to try different foods so I go and find whatever is around where I am working and try most anything. When I find a great place...like the Afghan Kebob place in Jersey City...I tend to drag the whole crew there for lunch and since most folks don't like different things it usually turns into a fiasco.

While I have way too many strengths to even consider a list, I suspect my greatest strength is my humility.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Strengths: huge shlong.

Weaknesses: huge shlong.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My greatest weakness, I am a ditz, disorganized, befuddled and generally a dunce.
By greatest strength is I am too stupid to realize my weaknesses.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Strengths: huge shlong.
> 
> Weaknesses: huge shlong.


NO you are just a DI*K


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> NO you are just a DI*K


 :lol:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I should have added :laughing::laughing::laughing:. But if you shave his head and sew his legs together guess what he looks like?:no:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> I should have added :laughing::laughing::laughing:. But if you shave his head and sew his legs together guess what he looks like?:no:


You don't need to shave my head, my hair's all falling out anyway :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

My biggest weakness is my piss-poor memory. Some people have a mind like a steel trap, but I think my mind is probably like an old jello mold. And there's pineapple in it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> Some people have a mind like a steel trap,...


Ah yes, you are referring to my wife.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

She remembers stuff I did wrong in a DREAM over SIX YEARS AGO.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> She remembers stuff I did wrong in a DREAM over SIX YEARS AGO.


 You should've know better than to act like that in her dream. This is why you're such a d*ck.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> *What are your greatest strengths and greatest weaknesses as an electrician?*


ironically the same thing

brutal honesty .....

~CS~


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

eejack said:


> My biggest weakness is lunch.
> 
> See, I like to try different foods so I go and find whatever is around where I am working and try most anything. When I find a great place...like the Afghan Kebob place in Jersey City...I tend to drag the whole crew there for lunch and since most folks don't like different things it usually turns into a fiasco.


The idea of taking some of the ******** I have worked with to lunch and then having them fund out it is an AFGHAN place is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> You should've know better than to act like that in her dream. This is why you're such a d*ck.


Are you sure you are not married, you seem to understand it perfectly. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

owl said:


> I would say obsessing over details is both my greatest strength and my greatest weakness. Hopefully, as I gain more experience in the trade, I will learn to use this solely as a strength.


After much thought on this topic I am thoroughly depressed, oh well tomorrow is another day.:no:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I would say persistence is my greatest strength and weakness. I will stay at something until I figure it out or destroy it, whichever happens first. :laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The ability to show up with little notice and pull something out of my @ss even when subtle hints have been dropped to please make up your mind so we can order something to be ready on time. Something like that.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Strengths: huge shlong.
> 
> Weaknesses: huge shlong.


Small, gets in and you don't have to worry about the temperature of the urinal water. 

:whistling2: :no: :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

owl said:


> The idea of taking some of the ******** I have worked with to lunch and then having them fund out it is an AFGHAN place is absolutely hilarious.


It was very comical when one of them read on the menu that all the meat was halal. Started freaking out about being poisoned etc. until I explained that halal was basically the same thing as kosher. Once they got a hold of the afghan hot sauce ( looked like ground up cilantro - tasted like cilantro and mint and fire with a little sweetness and more fire and some chilis to tone it down ) they loved it.

Live is too short to eat the same burgers and fries.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds tasty


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Well everyone knows my greatest strength is I'm the best electrician that has ever lived. 

But it's hard being the best so that's my greatest weakness also.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

walkerj said:


> Well everyone knows my greatest strength is I'm the best electrician that has ever lived.
> 
> But it's hard being the best so that's my greatest weakness also.


He can't stand looking in the mirror because he is so good. His wire strippers actually strip for him. He had an awkward conversation once but it was the customers fault. stay thirsty my friends


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

My strength would be the ability to get along with anyone. Weakness would be inability to say "no"


----------

